# All Types VW Show 2016, Sunday 15th May



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This brilliant show for all TT Forum members is held in the beautiful grounds of Bodelwyddan Castle in North Wales on Sunday, 15th May 2016. It is a very relaxed family friendly show in magnificent surroundings. While the main day is the Sunday, the grounds are open for camping from 12 noon on Saturday if you fancy staying the night.

The address for Bodelwyddan Castle is:

Bodelwyddan Castle 
Bodelwyddan
Denbighshire 
LL18 5YA

On show you will find classic, custom or modified VWs, Audis, Seats, Skodas and Porsches galore. As usual there will be over 70 trade stands selling anything you can think of for your pride and joy.

If you should get bored looking at all those brilliant cars on display (would you really?  )you can while your time away checking out the:

Special Vehicle Displays 
Large 'cars for sale' area
Over 30 club stands from around the country
Autojumble corner - rumble through those used parts and find just what you're after
The coastal cruise - just have a jaunt down to the seaside and grab an ice cream and take in the sea air!
Early evening family disco - followed by '80 rewind disco - dress-up to suit the mood
Adult and children's fair rides and Childrens Adventure Playground
Variety of food and drink stalls
Full toilet and water facilities
Professional security and medical teams
Camping and Free car park

There's more info at http://www.alltypesvwshow.co.uk

I'll make a start; I'll be there at the

*TTF Stand:*

Dani
Diarmuid - a very strong maybe :wink:
John
Warren
Les
Sutty?


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Dani

This was good fun last year. I won't bring my uninterested friends this year! I will probably still be in north wales (more on that at your april meet). so can you put me down as a strong maybe?! :roll: I'll probably have to leave about 3 is the only thing as I'm working at 5 in ysbyty gwynedd.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes it was an excellent show Diarmuid 

I'm very much looking forward to it and I believe a few guys from the North West group will pop over as well. They are just very shy posting :roll:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Ah OK sounds great. I especially liked the rs 6 avant with the roof tent. How can we make this less efficient?.... I know :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, I remember that well :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Please add me Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Please add me Dani


Gladly John


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Gonna try and make this but that weekend will be one of those where i won't know until a few days prior to the event... fingers X'd 

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problem Warren. I'll add you to the list anyway


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

warrenstuart said:


> Gonna try and make this but that weekend will be one of those where i won't know until a few days prior to the event... fingers X'd
> 
> Warren.





A3DFU said:


> No problem Warren. I'll add you to the list anyway


Just checked my work rota and I'm on call for this one... bugger [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Will see if I can get it covered by a colleague but highly unlikely.

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's a big shame Warren as it's such a very nice relaxed event. I do hope you get someone to cover for you


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That would be a shame as this event really surprised me at how big it was. Plenty to see, lots of variation and absolutely huge and a big surprise I'd not heard off it before. Real enthusiasts and very friendly. There was even a full wedding ceremony going on amongst the stands in front of the castle - that's car show dedication for you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes it was super [smiley=dude.gif]

Think Alan and Marco mentioned how great the show was too.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Tickets should hopefully arrive soon-ish. As I said elsewhere, I'm fleeing the country for a couple of weeks to enjoy some holidays 

*Anyone wanting to join us for this great show, please send your name and postal address to John-H who will send the tickets out as soon as he gets them.*

See you on the day  
(remember to keep a ticket for me, John)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We've now received the stand passes for this excellent event so if you would like to attend please PM me your postal address and I'll send one out to you


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Time is getting short to send stand passes out. If you have previously given your address to Dani unfortunately she is not going to be back in time to send out passes, so it's important that you PM me your postal address please and I'll l send them out. Thanks.

Let's hope the weather will be as nice as today


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking to be there.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent. I'll put you down Les


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm going to pop over and say hello


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ross2209 said:


> I'm going to pop over and say hello


Would you like to come on the stand? I have some spare passes. Could meet up or have one at the entrance for you


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

John-H said:


> ross2209 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to pop over and say hello
> ...


I would love to go on the stand, Can we cover my wheels up though..  

I'll definitely make the trip over now then!


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm going will be on the Vag union stand, ill make sure I bob over and say hi


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry for deserting you all ----> until now but then my holidays were well worth it 

Thanks to John for sorting the stand passes and I'm looking forward to a great show tomorrow. Car's packed and the weather looks pretty promising. Roll along Sunday


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

All set for tomorrow. We'll be calling in at the Shell station on the A55, Northop Hall, Mold CH7 6HF at about 7:40 am before carrying onto the show for 8:00 am if you want to join us. I've got spare display stand passes for last minute deciders. See you tomorrow


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Have a good day everyone shame i can't make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Warren.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Hope you've all had a great day. Sorry I had to miss it. I'm sitting in Liverpool waiting to get on a ferry to isle of Man. My TT is a moving van at the moment!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Sorry you missed it. We had Ross join us in his silver TT he's only just purchased and Steve in his black TT. Les also made a welcome appearance. Very sunny with a cooling breeze. Quite a good day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just back home from a great day out thanks to John who organised it all 

Big shame that Warren and Diarmuid couldn't be there. I hope your new job goes well Diarmuid 

It was very nice to meet Ross and his brand new TT (new to Ross) and Steve and family  
Les beat the long queue, or part of it, we were met with on our arrival but was unfortunately not allowed to park on the Forum stand as a non TT owner. But it was great that you joined us all day, Les 

Derek and Andrea also pop along to say hello and it took some persuasion to stop Derek to get his cleaning kit out to work on the cars :wink: It was great to see both of you!

Roll along Bodelwyddan 2017


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Great to meet with old friends again and the weather was on our side. Thanks for making me so welcome. Will I ever buy another TT? Hmmmm ....Never say never


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Go for it Les :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Go for it Les :wink:


+1


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Go for it Les :wink:
> ...


 A car I could buy running it is another issue altogether.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


It sadly is


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Go for it Les :wink:
> ...


+2


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

Heres my favourite picture of the day

Good to meet you all... I cant wait for the next meets 

All your info has been taken on board - let the restoration(ish) and mods begin!!!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Great to meet with old friends again and the weather was on our side. Thanks for making me so welcome. Will I ever buy another TT? Hmmmm ....Never say never


The weather was nice. Get yourself a 3.2 DSG Les, you know it makes sense!


----------

